# طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها



## kajo (10 مايو 2008)

*فى وسط صوره الورد الى تحت دى*

*بنوته*

***** لو طلعتها فى خلال 5 ثوانى اذا فا انت من العباقره ( قابلنى لو جبتها )*

**** ولو فى خلال  30 ثانيه  فانت انسان طبيعى*

*** ما ذاد على ذلك اذا  فا انت  .........................*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*معاكم الصوره *
* 7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*




*

***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***

***
***
*شكرا لحسن تعاونكم*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

يعععععععععععععععععععععععع
ايه القرف ده 
حرام عليك يا كاجو بجد 
:t32::t32::spor22::spor22::ranting::ranting::budo::budo::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## اسامه فوزي (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



kajo قال:


> *فى وسط صوره الورد الى تحت دى*
> 
> *بنوته*
> 
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا كاجو
احنا ناقصين رعب وقرف
بجد اخس عليك اخس
و ربنا يسامحك علي المقلب الوحش دا
بجد قلبي كان هيوقف من الرعب والخوف ​


----------



## challenger (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

*أشكر الرب الصورة لم تفتح عندي !!
لكن شكرا ً للرب لأن الواضح أنه وحشة من ردود الأخوة  :nunu0000::nunu0000: ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



challenger قال:


> *أشكر الرب الصورة لم تفتح عندي !!​*
> 
> *لكن شكرا ً للرب لأن الواضح أنه وحشة من ردود الأخوة :nunu0000::nunu0000: *​


 

يا بختك انها ما ظهرتش فعلا ليك حق تشكر ربنا كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
وياريتها ما فتحتش عندي انا كمان
بس انا هستني كاجو قدام باب المنتدي بس ها
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## fight the devil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللي تعملو في الناس حيتعمل فيك 

هههههههههههههه


على العموم شكرا عالرعب


تحياتي


----------



## سيزار (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

*حبيب قلبى كاجو .. حبيبى انت مطلعتش الصوره بتاعت البنت دا انت طلعت ( عنا ) يا حبيب قلبى .. اخص على الرجاله بتاعت البنات دى .. انا هقولهم فى اليبت عندك ان كاجو مخبى صوره حبيبته فى المنتدى .. سؤال مهم امتى الفرح يا قلبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## kajo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



hokka_2020 قال:


> يعععععععععععععععععععععععع
> 
> ايه القرف ده
> حرام عليك يا كاجو بجد
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمه يا هوك هوك

وسيبك بعد كده من حب الاستطلاع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هيوديكى فى داهيه 


ربنا معاكى فى الامتحانات


----------



## kajo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



اسامه فوزي قال:


> kajo قال:
> 
> 
> > *فى وسط صوره الورد الى تحت دى*
> ...


----------



## kajo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا كاجو
> 
> احنا ناقصين رعب وقرف
> بجد اخس عليك اخس
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عايز اقولك ان انا بقرا مشاركتك وانا ميت من الضحك ومتخيل المنظر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف بعد الشر عليكى من وقوف القلب

وبعدين ايه اخس عليك اخس 

دى قصيده اخس للمتنبى ؟


----------



## kajo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



challenger قال:


> *أشكر الرب الصورة لم تفتح عندي !!​*
> 
> *لكن شكرا ً للرب لأن الواضح أنه وحشة من ردود الأخوة :nunu0000::nunu0000: *​


 

هههههههههههه

حظك حلو

بس حاول تانى اكيد هتطلع من العباقره

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> يا بختك انها ما ظهرتش فعلا ليك حق تشكر ربنا كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> وياريتها ما فتحتش عندي انا كمان
> بس انا هستني كاجو قدام باب المنتدي بس ها
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

استنى ياختى

بس هتستنى كتير
لانى مش بخرج 

ببات فى المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



salman shamoon قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اللي تعملو في الناس حيتعمل فيك
> 
> ...


 

هو حد عارف يعمل حاجه ياراجل حرام عليك قول كلام غير ده

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك

وتعيش وتاخد غيرها


----------



## kajo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



سيزار قال:


> *حبيب قلبى كاجو .. حبيبى انت مطلعتش الصوره بتاعت البنت دا انت طلعت ( عنا ) يا حبيب قلبى .. اخص على الرجاله بتاعت البنات دى .. انا هقولهم فى اليبت عندك ان كاجو مخبى صوره حبيبته فى المنتدى .. سؤال مهم امتى الفرح يا قلبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

طلعت عينك فين 

انا مش شايف حاجه اهه

وتعالى ياعم قولهم  انا مش عندى مانع
على الاقل يخطبوهالى

وبالنسبه للسوال المهم

لما اخطبها الاول


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

*حرام عليك اشوف فيك ميت يوم 
ويكونوا اجازة ​*


----------



## kajo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حرام عليك اشوف فيك ميت يوم ​*
> 
> _*ويكونوا اجازة *_​


 

اهون عليكى

اجرى ياشاطره العبى بعيد

وسيبى القصافه الى فى ايدك دى لتعورى نفسك


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عايز اقولك ان انا بقرا مشاركتك وانا ميت من الضحك ومتخيل المنظر
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

بجد طب اضحك براحتك ربنا يفرحك يارب بس مش علي حسابنا   ها
ومتخيل المنظر وانا بالليل وبشوف حاجه مرعبه زي دي
بجد حرام عليك اللي عمتله فينا دا
اما مش هدخلك موضوع يكون فهي صور تاني بس 
واسكت بقي بجد كنت هموت بسببك لولا صرخت
برضو مسيراك يوم وتخرج من المنتدي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وربنا يسامحك​


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> بجد طب اضحك براحتك ربنا يفرحك يارب بس مش علي حسابنا ها
> 
> ومتخيل المنظر وانا بالليل وبشوف حاجه مرعبه زي دي
> بجد حرام عليك اللي عمتله فينا دا
> ...


 

انتى ليه بصالها انها وحشه ؟

دى قمر يابنتى
صدقينى قمر اوى 

وبعدين بتستحلفيلى يعنى ولا ايه

وايه تموتى بسببى دى  امال مين الى هيمسك حزب الغلاسه وارخم عليه وارزل عليه من حزب الرزاله بتاعى

وبرضو برضو مش خارج


----------



## ميروو رمزي (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

الصورة كميله كميله خالص مالص
ويا كاجو ابقي اعزمنا علي فرحك عليها بقي انا واختي نيفين 
وخالص يا فينا بلاش تستني كاجو علي باب المنتدي هو هيبقي كويس ومش هيعمل كدا تاني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



ميروو رمزي قال:


> الصورة كميله كميله خالص مالص
> 
> ويا كاجو ابقي اعزمنا علي فرحك عليها بقي انا واختي نيفين
> وخالص يا فينا بلاش تستني كاجو علي باب المنتدي هو هيبقي كويس ومش هيعمل كدا تاني
> ...


 

لا ياختى

مشى اختك من على باب المنتدى الاول
مليش دحوه

انا حايز مثاثه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اول واحده تقولى كميله

ميرسى ليكى ياميروو
و طبعا انتى من اول المعازيم


----------



## نيفين ثروت (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

بص يا كاجو عايز ترخم على الحزب بتاعنا
رخم و اما نشوف شطارتك
قال حزب الرخامه قال
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



kajo قال:


> لا ياختى
> 
> مشى اختك من على باب المنتدى الاول
> مليش دحوه
> ...


 

مبسوط ان ميرو بتقولك كميله
يا ابني دا جبر خاطر بس
ومش هامشي يا كاجو بقي وهافضل 
ومسيرك هتخرج في ثانيه في دقيقه في ساعه في يوم من الايام
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب وانا مش هاجي فرحك علي الكميله دي
رد بقي علي الغلاسه يا زعيم حزب الرزاله اللي مالهوش اساس دا
 قال رزاله قال​


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> مبسوط ان ميرو بتقولك كميله
> 
> يا ابني دا جبر خاطر بس
> ومش هامشي يا كاجو بقي وهافضل
> ...


 
ايه ياجوز النفينات 
مالكم

هغلسو عيا هرخم عليكم
هذودو الغلاسه  هرزل عليكم

هتحدفو بالطوب هحدفكم بالمواضيع

والبادى اظلم

انا بس مش عايز ارزل على حد ناو 

عشان ربنا يسترها معايا فى الامتحانات

طبعا مش هقولكم صلولى عشان الغلاسه هتقولوا لا

بس هقولكم مش تنسونى فى صلاوتكم

ههههههههههه
نفس المعنى بس بطريقه تانيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ال غلاسه 

على مين
دحنا الى دهنا الهوا دوكو


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



kajo قال:


> ايه ياجوز النفينات
> مالكم
> 
> هغلسو عيا هرخم عليكم
> ...


 

جوز النفينات
بقي كدا ماشي
يا كاجو 
دوكو ايه بس اتكلم علي قدك
طبعا هنصلي من قلوبنا ليك ومفيش غلاسه في الفترة دي بالذات
وربنا ينجحك يارب
 ويكون معاك وتكون امتحانات سهله
انت وكل شخص عنده امتحانات 
ولما تخلص نبقي نغلس براحتنا عليك ونشوف بقي هتعمل ايه معنا
يا حزب مش موجود​


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> جوز النفينات
> بقي كدا ماشي
> يا كاجو
> دوكو ايه بس اتكلم علي قدك
> ...


 

اولامفيش حاجه اسمها حزب مش موجود
عايزه تتكلمى اتكلمى صح 

وقولى حزب ملوش اساس
ايه العالم دى

هعلمكم الكتابه والكلام كمان

يالهوى

مش حمل كده انا


----------



## نيفين ثروت (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

يعنى مش كفايه حزب ملوش وجود و كمان بتتكلم
ايه ده
ايه ده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و كمان ها تعلمنا احنا الكتابه
لا بقى خليك على قدك يا عم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و اكيد طبعا ها نصلى لك
لان الهنا يعطينا روح النجاح ديما
و ديما تقول
يا رب ضع يدك قبل دى لان يدك لا تخطا قط
و ربنا معاك


ها نعديها لك لغايه ما تخلص الامتحانات
و ساعتها
ابقى قابلنا لو عرفت ترزل تانى
قال حزب الرزاله قال
روح يا بابا العب بعيد


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> يعنى مش كفايه حزب ملوش وجود و كمان بتتكلم​
> ايه ده
> ايه ده
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
يا حول العالم 

وبعدين
وبعدين  ينفع كده
انا علمتكم كده تتوهونى بينكم  مش عارف مين فيكم الى كنت باعتلها المشاركه الى فاتت
تخلونى اطلع ابص الى فوق مين ودى مين واطلع تانى

لا مش ينفع كده غيرو اسمكم
يا اما هطلع عليكم اسامى 

واتقى شر من غلست عليه
ماشى ؟

ال غلاسه ال


----------



## جيلان (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

*ليه كدى:11azy:
اعدة باليل والدنيا ضلمة لوحدى يا مصيبة
اشوف فيك اسبوع يا كاجو:smil8:
يابنى اتهد اليومين دول عشن تاخدلك دعاوى كويسة قبل الامتحان:nunu0000:*


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2008)

قال وانا قاعد ابص فى الصورة مش لاقى حاجة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



kajo قال:


> يا حول العالم
> 
> وبعدين
> وبعدين ينفع كده
> ...


 

مش مهم انت بترد علي مين فينا 
لاننا واحد واي رد هترده احنا الاتنين هنرد عليك
وبعدين طبعا حزبك مش موجود واساس ايه اللي بتتكلم عليه دا
روح ذاكر احسن يا بني علشان تنجح وبلاش لعب
وانت تطلع علينا اسامي  طب وراينا كدا شاطرتك ...... 
ولا بلاش بقي وخلينا ساكتين لحد بعد الامتحانات نبقي نتكلم
اتقي شر ايه بس انت عارف تعمل حاجه 
دا احنا اصل الشر في الغلاسة
وراينا بقي هتعمل معنا ايه يا حزب برضو مش موجود ولا هيكون ليه وجود
قال حزب زراله قال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وربنا يوفقك يارب في امتحاناتك وتخلص وترجعنا بقي ​
ونكمل وبرضو يا كاجو مش هتقدر علينا​


----------



## kajo (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> مش مهم انت بترد علي مين فينا
> لاننا واحد واي رد هترده احنا الاتنين هنرد عليك
> وبعدين طبعا حزبك مش موجود واساس ايه اللي بتتكلم عليه دا
> روح ذاكر احسن يا بني علشان تنجح وبلاش لعب
> ...


 

مابلاش 
التلكيك بالحزب  بتاعى ده
قولوا نكم عايزين تجرو شكل وخلاص

و هركن حكايه الاسامى دى على جنب موقتا بس تراجعو نفسكم

واتقى شرى احسن
انا اه طيب وغلبان لكن شرير 
على العموم  بالنسبه للاختين الحلوين شناء وهرين  انتى واختك يعنى الى لسه الف به تعليم غلاسه فا انتو ركنتكم مع بعض  حسابكم هيكون بالدوبل يعنى
اما بالنسبه للفرفور التانى النفينه التانيه يعنى فا لما تدخل المنتدى انا حاطط حراسه مشدده على باب االمركز قصدى المنتدى

سلام يا.....


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2008)

_حرام عليك يا راجل
ده الواحد ما بيخفش قلبه وجعو
ههههههههههههه
شكرا يا كاجو على صورة الورد بس​_


----------



## cuteledia (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

حرااااام عليك يا كاجو 
ليه كدة بس ... دا انا اترعبت
بس حلوة منك ... تعيش وتعمل فينا مقالب
يسوع معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _حرام عليك يا راجل​_
> _ده الواحد ما بيخفش قلبه وجعو_
> _ههههههههههههه_
> 
> _شكرا يا كاجو على صورة الورد بس_​


 

لا متقولش كده يا تونى 
معقول انت خوفت 

انا مش مسدس نفسى

قصدى مش مصدق 

تعيش وتاخد غيرها ياباشا


----------



## kajo (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



cuteledia قال:


> حرااااام عليك يا كاجو
> ليه كدة بس ... دا انا اترعبت
> بس حلوة منك ... تعيش وتعمل فينا مقالب
> يسوع معاك ويبارك حياتك


 

ده المقلب الكام ده يا كيوت ليدى


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## جورج الناظر (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

ما بخفش هههههه


----------



## kajo (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



جورج الناظر قال:


> ما بخفش هههههه


 

ياراجل

ماشى ياباشا
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## noraa (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

تصدق  انت بعد  كدة الواحد مش هيثق لك  فى كلمة  دة انت طلعة عفررررررررررررررررررررررررررريت


----------



## mekhael malak (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

*هههههههههههههههههه
جميلة قوووووي يا كاجو *


----------



## kajo (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



noraa قال:


> تصدق انت بعد كدة الواحد مش هيثق لك فى كلمة دة انت طلعة عفررررررررررررررررررررررررررريت


 
عفريت ايه بس

من اول مقلب قلتى عليا عرفيت

ليكى حق ماانت مش دخلتى باقى المقالب


----------



## hanan fahim (18 مايو 2008)

بجدربنا يسامحك0 لان بنتى كانت قاعدة جانبى وجالها رعب منالمنظر0 ربنا بيامحك!


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2008)

ده انت بقيت بترعب الناس


----------



## sondos_m2006 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

*بجد بجد يا كاجو ده حرااااااااااااااام ده ايه ده وانا صدقت وقلت ابص كويس احاول اطلعها فى 5 ثوانى علشان ابقى من الاذكياء الاقى دى فى وشى بجد بجد ربنا يسامحك على الخضة اللى انا اتخضيتها دى*


----------



## kajo (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



hanan fahim قال:


> بجدربنا يسامحك0 لان بنتى كانت قاعدة جانبى وجالها رعب منالمنظر0 ربنا بيامحك!


 


سورى بجد

بس مش زنبى هههههههههه

بس انا اسف بجد

وواحد لمون بسرعه هنا يابنى

مش عارف اقول ايه تانى 

سورى بقى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وحياه اسرتك


----------



## kajo (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ده انت بقيت بترعب الناس


 

اى خدمه يامايك

انت تامر

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيش وتاخد غيرها


----------



## kajo (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *بجد بجد يا كاجو ده حرااااااااااااااام ده ايه ده وانا صدقت وقلت ابص كويس احاول اطلعها فى 5 ثوانى علشان ابقى من الاذكياء الاقى دى فى وشى بجد بجد ربنا يسامحك على الخضة اللى انا اتخضيتها دى*


 

الف سلامه يا حلوانيه لا القلب الضعيف ده مش بتاع حلوان 

هتخلينى ازعل كده

لالالا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف سلامه عليكى من الخضه

هات الطاسه ياولد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طاسه الخضه يعنى



تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها

وبعدين انتى  مش واثقه فى نفسك ولا ايه

ال اكون من الازكياء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مسعد خليل (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

ملعوبة kajo


----------



## kajo (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



مسعد خليل قال:


> ملعوبة kajo


 

هههههههههههه

ميرسى مسعد
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## صوت الرب (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*

صابتني جلطة ... ألله يسامحك
بس بيني و بينك الموضوع رائع 
و الفكرة جديدة و جميلة
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## kajo (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



صوت الرب قال:


> صابتني جلطة ... ألله يسامحك
> بس بيني و بينك الموضوع رائع
> و الفكرة جديدة و جميلة
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
> سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


 
ياجماعه انا فى امتحانات 
حرام الدعاوى دى كلها

حرااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## صوت الرب (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*




kajo قال:


> ياجماعه انا فى امتحانات
> حرام الدعاوى دى كلها
> 
> حرااااااااااااااااااام


و أنا كمان في امتحانات ..........
ما تخافي 
راح أصليلك من كل قلبي لتتفوقي و تتميزي في الامتحانات


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

انا قريت قصة فى منتدى تانى ان فى مقلب فى منتدى تانى زى كده اتسبب فى مشكلة لواحدة بس التانى كان جامد خاااااااااااااالص صوت وصورة وهى كانت معلية الصوت شوية


----------



## kajo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلع البنت الى فى الصوره  اتحداكم لو حد شافها*



صوت الرب قال:


> و أنا كمان في امتحانات ..........
> ما تخافي
> راح أصليلك من كل قلبي لتتفوقي و تتميزي في الامتحانات


 

ربنا يخليك

ميرسى على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاك فى امتحاناتك


مع التحفظ على تخافى


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

وااااااااااو
اية يا عم دة


----------



## tete99 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

طب كويس ان الصورة مفتحتش عندي والي يا عالم زعلان من كاجو ياكلو
الحمد لله بس هي الصورة فيها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kajo (6 أكتوبر 2008)

tete99 قال:


> طب كويس ان الصورة مفتحتش عندي والي يا عالم زعلان من كاجو ياكلو
> الحمد لله بس هي الصورة فيها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
ed5oly 3la el soura tany w hat3rafy fiha ih

mirce el meror


----------

